# Bella , 14.3hh + . skewbald mare



## Han&Pen1993 (1 January 2020)

Desperately searching for this horse
Pet ID : Bella
14.3hh- could be bigger
Skewbald mare (red and white colour)
Very distinctive facial marking
Upside down triangle star- looks like a funnel shape
With a small white & pink snip across her nose
Very pretty pony
Was bred in scotland
Rescued from Wigton horse sales 6 years ago.
Sold from H.Fenton in barrow- in Furness( won’t have contact with previous owner)
Was ‘apparently sold at Clitheroe horse sales -outside the ring sale) 
So if you recognise this horse - please know she had a loving home for 6 years & the old owner is desperate to know how she is- good or bad for some closure
Any help kindly appreciated
Please feel free to private message me with info


----------



## Han&Pen1993 (1 January 2020)

Pictures of said mare


----------

